# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Trajanje drugog poroda

## klia

Evo, zanimaju me malo statistički podatci:  koliko vam je trajalo - kraće ili duže? Ako možete, napišite mi i koliko sati je koji trajao. S Matejem sam diplila 10 sati pa se pitam može li to drugi puta ipak biti kraće? Znam da ovisi o puno čimbenika i da pravila u biti nema, ali svejedno, što kažete?

----------


## Andora

s prvim sam imala trudove 3 dana (drugi mi govorili da me boli jer sam bila na pregledu plodne vode   :Rolling Eyes:  ) i došla tamo kompletno otvorena.

drugi porod bila u bolnici 4 dana jer sam prešla termin, no konačno kad su počeli trudovi u 9 ujutro sve skupa je trajalo do 19,45. legli me na stol u 17 sati.

(i da, drugi me je ipak više bolio od prvog)

----------


## tridesetri

klia, tesko ces preko foruma dobiti prave statisticke podatke... 
ja sam naime jednom otovrila slicnu temu i uglavnom je ispalo sve obrnuto od statistickih podataka koji ipak govore da su drugi porodi znatno brzi od prvih pa ti zelim sve najbolje i nadam se da ce ti biti kako statistike i kazu - krace i lakse!

----------


## tridesetri

evo link:

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/refcap/563455.html

Your labour 
You may find that your baby's head engages in your pelvis later than in your first pregnancy, and perhaps is still not engaged by the time you reach 40 weeks. When you go into labour, the contractions will push him or her down into the pelvis. Contractions may become stronger more quickly than first time round, but they are often more efficient and open up your cervix faster. Your pelvis has been stretched before and will open more easily, and the elastic walls of your vagina accommodate your baby's head more easily as he is being born. Any tearing is therefore likely to be less severe than with your first baby.

Will the birth be longer or shorter than the first time? 
First labours can be very long. The so-called 'latent phase' (before the cervix has opened to 3cm) may last for many hours. Second and subsequent labours tend to be quicker because your pelvis and vagina are stretchier than last time. One study has reported that the length of second labours was significantly reduced compared with first labours, and there was much less need to augment contractions (strengthen them and speed them up) by using drugs.

Will it be easier than the first? 
You may be very keen to avoid being induced or some other medical intervention that was particularly unpleasant for you first time round. It's really important to talk through whatever is frightening you about this labour, and to seek some well-informed advice on how to avoid the things you are particularly worried about. Talk to your midwife and to your local NCT antenatal teacher, both of whom will have plenty of ideas on how you can help yourself. And if you're going to give birth in hospital, choose the hospital if you can with the lowest intervention rates. You can compare rates for local hospitals at the website www.drfoster.co.uk

----------


## Amalthea

drugi - puno kraće, manje bolno od prvog.

----------


## Inesica

što je meni objasnila moja kolegica sa posla (imala 5 poroda i ima 6  :Saint:  )
drugi i daljnji porodi kraći ali su je trudovi jače stiskali (kaže da zbog stanjenja maternice, valjda) ali su bili i učinkovitiji.

----------


## litala

sve kraci i intenzivniji. 

iako, meni ni prvi nije bio dugacak. od prvog "trnjenja" u ledjima do poroda - 6 sati.

----------


## klia

Hvala curke, u ovom trenutku je 100% za kraći porod :D 
Tridesettri, puno hvala na ovom tekstu, koliko god čitam po knjigama, internet uvijek nudi više podataka.
No, ova latentna faza koja je, kao, za prvorotkinje duga, meni je bila posve bezbolna (dakle, ne znam koliko je trajala) jer sam u bolnicu došla 4cm otvorena, a tijekom čitavog poroda liječnik se čudio kako se otvaram "kao da nisam prvorotka" (ali sam zato čitavo vrijeme šetala, a i još bih da me nisu stjerali u boks daleko prije nego što je trebalo). Ipak, glavica je bila postavljena loše, mene strpali u horizontalu i time se sve produžilo.
E sad, drugi puta namjeravam inzistirati da me puste da šećem koliko ja hoću. No, ako je sve tako rastezljivo i labavo i puno brže, hoću li moći dobro procijeniti kad je stvarno vrijeme za boks?

----------


## tridesetri

> Ipak, glavica je bila postavljena loše, mene strpali u horizontalu i time se sve produžilo.
> E sad, drugi puta namjeravam inzistirati da me puste da šećem koliko ja hoću. No, ako je sve tako rastezljivo i labavo i puno brže, hoću li moći dobro procijeniti kad je stvarno vrijeme za boks?


hej klia, mene muce slicni problemi iako imam jos dosta do poroda, pa ipak vec razmisljam o tim stvarima. 
mislim da ti je ovo sa setanjem dobar plan, a sto se tice lose postavljene glavice za porod ja sam imala isti slucaj (defleksiono) i radila sam neke vjezbe prije poroda. bilo je dosta o tome na forumu, malo proceprkaj.

----------


## Zorana

Moj drugi porod trajao je nesto duze.
Ali, imala sam nekoliko faktora u pitanju koji su odgovorni: umor (nisam dugo spavala pred sam porod jer smo imali posjetu  :Mad:  . Muz nije isao sa mnom u bolnicu, nego jedna od njegovih sestara. Ona je usput bila i tamo sa mnom u bolnici pa sam je na kraju jadnu doslovno otjerala. Jako mi je je otezavala situaciju prisutnost osobe od nepovjerenja. Starije dijete je bilo kuci pa sam stalno brinula o tome kako je. Plus sto su mi za vrijeme odradjivanja pocetnih trudova kuci bile dvi zaove  :Mad:  . Sto ne mogu naglasiti koliko mi je grozno bilo. Babica se mijenjala tijekom boravka u bolnici, a na porodu je bila prisutna jedna jako cudna zena koja me tu i tamo totalno ignorirala, radila sve po svome. Sve skupa oko sat vremena razlike. Ali eto...ja sam bila jako razocarana jer su statistike isle drugom porodu u prilog.

----------


## tridesetri

zao mi je zorana zbog loseg iskustva, imas pravo bolje ne ocekivati cuda...vidis ovo s prvim djetetom mene bas muci. m. niti jednom nije bez mene prespavala, doduse imamo jednu baku koja je super i na koju u takvoj situaciji mozemo 100% racunati ali svejedno me strah. imam dojam da cu na porodu cijelo vrijeme samo o njoj razmisljati. stvarno, kako je velika ta razlika izmedju prvog i drugog poroda, u prioritetima, u svemu...

----------


## Zorana

Moju stariju kcer je cuvao doma muz. Imala sam dojam kako je bolje da je s njim nego da je s tko zna kim. U biti je i bilo tako. Meni je ustvari problematicno to sto jedna njegova sestra stanuje s nama u zgradi. I naravno, takav je tip da se ukljuci gdje god moze. I ja sam znala da je ona tada tu s malom, a nije mi neka osoba od povjerenja. Nemam pojma....doslo mi je na isto i da sam je ostavila nekom drugom, a da je on isao sa mnom. Svejedno sam se nervirala. 
A opet, mozda bi mi bilo jos najbolje da sam otisla sama u bolnicu, a da su njih dvoje dosli nekih sat vremena pred kraj. Ovako, imala sam uz sebe zaovu, koja mi nije osoba od povjerenja u takvim stvarima. Kazem, na kraju sam je doslovno zamolila da izadje. Na cudjenje svih jer ovde je kao rijetkost da zena sama radja. Ma pojma nemam. Valjda se nekad karte tako posloze da nam pokazu kako ne moze uvijek biti onako kako zacrtamo.  :Grin:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

mislim da smo vec jednom pricali o ovoj temi,al evo opet, drugi je trajao u pola krace od prvoga,ali je bio puno bolniji

----------


## momze

meni isto kao i sandri - drugi puno kraci, puno brzi izgon no bolniji od prvog.

----------


## dalmatinka

drugi porod mi je bio piece of cake  u odnosu na prvi   :Razz:  
kad sam rodila , prvo što sam rekla - pa ja bi ovako mogla svaki tjedan

----------


## tridesetri

joj da barem i meni bude tako...

----------


## vanjci

drugi kraci i laksi, treci puuuuuno duzi od oba zajedno i najbolniji....

----------


## kinder

> drugi porod mi je bio piece of cake  u odnosu na prvi   
> kad sam rodila , prvo što sam rekla - pa ja bi ovako mogla svaki tjedan


potpisujem i dodajem , ja se još uvijek sjećam grozote prvog poroda koji je bio induciran , na drugi sam sama sjela u auto i odvezla se u bolnicu , rodila za 4 h i nakon 2 h bilo mi je kao da nisam ni rodila  :D

----------


## klia

Jooj, ne mogu zamisliti bolniji porod jer ono je bio maksimim moga osjeta boli u životu :? Srećom se priroda (a bit će i njihova kemija) pobrinula da budem totalno ošamućena (sjećam se da mi je kroz glavu prošla misao: da netko sad dođe i upuca me, meni je totalno svejedno). Ali, ajde, ako bi bio kraći, dalo bi se izdržati.
Vanjči, znam jednu ženu koja je također imala loše iskustvo s trećim porodom. E, to mi stvarno nije jasno jer, kao, sve bi trebalo biti rastegnutije i pripremljenije u fizičkom smislu. Jesu ti objasnili zašto je tako ispalo?
M će biti s mojom starom u koju imam povjerenja tako da muž može biti sa mnom (naravno, ako sve bude išlo po planu). 
Zorana, znam za jednu curu koja je došla sa svojom majkom na porod (jer je medicinsko osoblje) i na kraju je isto potjerala van  :Grin:  Mislim da bih i ja isto učinila jer ne osjećam da je tamo ikome mjesto osim mužu.

----------


## marta

klia, svaki porodjaj se u necemu razlikuje od drugih.

moj drugi porodjaj je trajao duplo duze od prvog a bio je i puno bolniji. kad se tako gleda, ne uklapam se u statistiku. medjutim, kad se uzme u obzir da je to bio zadak, onda mogu zakljuciti  da je sve proslo zapravo jeko dobro s obzirom na sto to moze izaci. 

treci je bio pjesma, ali vjerujem samo zato sto sam isla u bolnicu s trudovima na minutu i bila upoznata sa svim sto me ceka.

sto se tice muza ili majke, bitno je samo da je to osoba od povjerenja, a ne nuzno djetetov otac.

----------

Moj prvi je trajao od pucanja vodenjaka do izgona 4h i 35min...

Fiću sam prenijela 10 dana, bila naručena na indukciju, ali je srećom krenulo prirodno, dobila sam trudove u 2 ujutro, odmah na 10min, šorali su me do 9 kad sam ionako bila naručena na CTG, oko 13h su mi probušili vodenjak i rodila sam u 14.50

E sad, kod mene je pitanje koliko bi duže možda trajao prvi porod obzirom da su mi se u rađaoni bacali na trbuh i općento se ponašali kao da smo i ja i beba na samrti i da moraju u sprintu riješit to, čudi me što nisu bili još grublji...

Drugi porod je, osim bušenja vodenjaka (na koje sam ja pristala) i dripa pred sam kraj (koji sam čak tražila jer sam bila na kraju snaga) bio fizički duži, ali ja sam bila puno mirnija i opuštenija, osoblje je bilo divno i zato sam se 3h kasnije bez problema sama ustala i išla na WC...što mi je prvi put bio viši SF, srušila sam se nakon 7h u hodniku  :Rolling Eyes:  

Tako da nekako mislim da samo trajanje poroda nije toliko bitan faktor koliko rodilja i oni koji je okružuju, što za manje boli, što za ugodniji porod...Da sam mogla zamijenit pa oba puta rađat po 12h i više, to bih naprvaila istog trena

----------


## buby

drugi brži, ali i bolniji
prvi put sam bila u boxu 40min, a sada 10 8)

----------


## mina

Drugi put brže, ali bolnije
Prvi put sam u rađaoni bila 3,5 sata
Drugi put 75 min

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Prvi porod 12 sati. Od pocetka bolova do poroda.
Drugi 3 sata i bolovi i porod...

Drugi put nisam htjela ici odmah u bolnicu. MM me 'natjerao'. Veli doktor u bolnici 'Da si jos malo ostala kuci tata bi lovio bebu!'

----------


## klia

Mejra's, na koliko si minuta išla u bolnicu i je li ti vodenjak bio puknuo?

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Mejra's, na koliko si minuta išla u bolnicu i je li ti vodenjak bio puknuo?


Prvi put bolovi su dolazili svakih 5 minuta, nakon epiduralne se razrijedili. Drugi put su bili varirajuci, kada smo stigli u bolnicu bila vec 6 cm otvorena nakon samo nekih sat vremena bolova.

Oba puta doktor probio vodenjak!

----------


## klia

Jesi i drugi put rodila s eppiduralnom?

----------


## luciana

-oba poroda sa svojim trudovima, bez epiduralne
- kod prvog sam osjetila laganu bol u križima ujutro u 9 sati, rodila u 21 sat, kod drugog prvi bolovi u 13 sati rodila u 16.45
-prvi put stigla u rodilište 2.5 sata prije poroda, drugi put 1.30 prije poroda
-prvi put u rađaoni provela 1 sat, drugi put 40 minuta
-oba puta su mi probili vodenjak nekih pola sata prije 
-oba puta izgon je trajao par minuta, tiskala 3-4 puta i eto bebe
-prošla bez epiziotomije oba puta, malo sam pukla, zanemarivo, prva beba 3550g, druga 4150 g.

Da zaključim, drugi je put bilo dosta kraće, ali što se bolova tiče isto.

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Jesi i drugi put rodila s eppiduralnom?


Da, jesam samo sto epiduralna nije supjela djelovati drugi put. Nakon sto sam ju dobila, Ahmed izasao par momenata poslije. Doktor napravio gresku rekao 4 cm otvorena a zapravo sam bila 10cm. Davali mi epiduralnu a beba izlazila.

Grozota...procitaj detaljnije ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19626

----------


## klia

Stvarno grozno. Iz svih tih razloga ja se više bojim epiduralne nego prirodnog poroda, ma koliko trajao.
Luciana, jesi radila kakve pripreme međice u trudnoći ili si prirodno tako rastezljiva da si uspjela zaobići epizitomiju?

----------


## TinnaZ

Drugi porod 24h - predivan (odbila prokidanje vodenjaka, odbila drip, otišla doma iz bolnice nakon što je dr. konstatirala da je porod počeo, vratila se kad sam mislila da me budu došli vući ako im se ne pojavim tamo).
Prvi porod 7h + 2h hodanje s puknutim vodenjakom i traženje bolnice gdje će pustiti muža (preintenzivan, nasilan, puknuti vodenjak, drip, epiziotomija, nalijeganja na trbuh).

----------


## luciana

Sorry Klia, ti ćeš roditi dok ja odgovorim  :Grin:  

Nisam radila nikakvu masažu međice, izgleda da me priroda podarila. Prvi put babica mi nije uopće rastezala međicu kad je beba krenula vani. Pri drugom porodu babica se potrudila, širila je međicu ali sam ipak malo pukla, na starom mjesu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> mislim da smo vec jednom pricali o ovoj temi,al evo opet, drugi je trajao u pola krace od prvoga,ali je bio puno bolniji


Momze 


> meni isto kao i sandri - drugi puno kraci, puno brzi izgon no bolniji od prvog.


 Ja računam početak drugog poroda od trenutka kada sam osjetila nešto nalik na trudove (ispostavilo se da su stvarno bili trudovi). Inače sam boravak u rodilištu je bio kraći kod drugog poroda nego kod prvog, ali ja ipak računam da mi je drugi porod bio duži, jer sam cijelu noć i skoro cijeli dan bila doma sa nekim čudnovatim osjećajem u križima (otvorila se tako do 5cm). Kad sam ponovo otišla u rodilište i dok sam prošla onu njihovu torturu, pa jedan pregled, pa drugi već sam bila na 8cm. Onda mi je dr. prokinuo vodenjak, tada se je bol duplo pojačala, i tek tada sam bila osjetila da je to stvarno porod i da nema zafrkancije. Nakon toga rodila sam u nekih sat vremena. Sve skupa je trajalo nekih 23-24 sata.
Međutim taj moj dugi porod, nikada ne bih mijenjala za onaj prvi i kratki, nasilni i neizdrživi, kada su me tretirali kao da je nečiji život u pitanju pa se moram poroditi brzinom svjetlosti u roku 7,8 sati. Ne mogu im to zaboraviti.

Ono što bih ja sada napisala na Planu poroda je *moj cilj je prirodni, polagani porod sa što manje intervencija, želim da me osoblje obavijesti i ohrabri kada budem prolazila kroz tranziciju pogotovo ako budem tada tražila nešto protiv boli, i u svakom slučaju ne želim da se bilo što poduzima bez konzultacije sa mnom ili suprugom.* Ako sve bude protjecalo u granicama normalnog - ne želim drip, ne želim prokidanje vodenjaka, ne želim epiziotomiju, ne želim tiskanje na trbuh, želim dojiti dijete odmah, želim rezanje pupčane vrpce nakon što prestane pulsirati, ne želim se odvajati od bebe nakon poroda. Spremna sam surađivati u alternativnim postupcima ako mogu poboljšati ishod poroda.

----------


## klia

Tina, otprilike tako nešto i ja mislim napisati. U zadarskom rodilištu daju odmah dijete na prsa pa za taj dio ne moram inzistirati, ali većinu ovoga što spominješ mislim da treba. U lipnju ću poći na bolnički tečaj i pitat ću ih može li se doći s planom poroda, za početak.  :Wink:

----------


## aleta

prvi porod u Petrovoj, od pucanja vodenjaka (s tim je započelo) do poroda prošlo 12 sati. drip, muža nisu pustili k meni.
drugi porod u Rijeci, od učestalih trudova s kojima sam došla u bolnicu do poroda prošlo 4 sata. drip i muž sa mnom. boljelo je ali nije bilo onog osjećaja iscrpljenosti, balansiranja na rubu života i očaja.

najveća razlika mi je ipak u postporođajnom oporavku: prvi put sam krepavala mjesec dana. drugi put dva dana. a oba puta je bila epiziotomija.

----------


## DaDo

eto ne mogu se požaliti. naime moj prvi porod je bio provociran i počeo je oko podne i u 15,45 stigo' sin.a cura je krenula s trudovima oko  1 ujutro i u 4,40 došla na ovaj svijet. s tim da sam se kad je cura krenula van u prvom trudu ful izgubila, sve je bilo u magli i daljini, ali onda sam se pribrala. rezuckali me oba puta, ali bolje i tako nego da pucam. u riječkoj bolnici bebu puste odmah na mami, ali ciku dobije tek nakon 6-7 sati.   :Smile:

----------


## klia

Aleta, ovo s drugim oporavkom nakon epi mi je skroz zanimljivo. Jel ti tko objasnio u čemu je bila razlika?
Nedavno mi je frendica rodila i rekla mi je da se sada za šivanje koristi jedna vrsta konca (to je, kao, bolje), a prije da su bile dvije ili tri.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Aleta, ovo s drugim oporavkom nakon epi mi je skroz zanimljivo. Jel ti tko objasnio u čemu je bila razlika?
> Nedavno mi je frendica rodila i rekla mi je da se sada za šivanje koristi jedna vrsta konca (to je, kao, bolje), a prije da su bile dvije ili tri.


mene je drugi put oporavak od epi više bolio, u bitii evo još se oporavljam  ...

----------


## aleta

nije mi nitko objasnio, a evo kako sam ja sebi objasnila:
1. sigurno je 2.put bio manji rez jer me je tad babica na samom kraju upozorila: morat ćemo malo rezati. 
2. cijeli porod me je manje izmučio i bila sam jača u oporavku.
3. imala sam bebu 24 h i brzo smo išli doma. prvi put smo 10 dana bile u bolnici, bebu sam vidjela svaka 3 sata na kratki podoj, a nekoliko dana uopće jer je imala žuticu pa mi je nisu dali. bila sam depresivna i jadna.
4. drugi put sam popila neke jače tablete protiv bolova nakon poroda, a prvi put samo panadon koji mi nije ništa pomagao.

----------


## klia

Uh, Vrijeska, baš mi je žao   :Sad:  
Meni su u bolnici davali Ibuprofen i, nažalost, jedino sam na njemu mogla donekle funkcionirati sljedećih mjesec dana. Ona njihova kričavožuta tekućina za dezinfekciju šava nije mi pomogla baš ništa. Čaj od hrastove kore da.

----------


## iva_777

Prvi: od prvog truda do poroda 15 sati (u rađaoni bila 11 sati)
Drugi: od prvog truda do poroda 3 sata (u rađaoni bila 1 sat)

ak i s trećim bit ovak morat ću u bolnicu i prije prvog truda   :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam sebi objasnila da me je drugi put manje boljelo  jer sam prirodno popucala, pa nije oštećen mišić; a prvi put je bila epiziotmija kada se reže mišić, a jednom razrezani mišić nikada više ne može biti ono što je nekada bio i zarasta duuuugo.

----------


## Goga 19

Prvi porod sam dočekala u bolnici na pretragama zbog visokog tlaka. Prvi trudovi krenuli su oko 7 ujutro i bili ful lagani no do ručka (nešto iz 12 h) već sam puhala. Oko 14 h bili su svakih 6-8 minuta sasvim solidni. Kad je MM došao u posjete oko 16 h, doc me našao na hodniku di se držim za zid i previjam pa me odveo na pregled - najbolniji u životu. I dobila sam direktivu šetat po bolnici s MM-om. Pa sam šetala. U šetnji su trudovi bili svakih 2 min i trajali skoro minutu, a kad bih sjela da se odmorim, oko tri minute. Oko 18 h pozvali su me natrag u sobu na terapiju. Oko pol 8 navečer trudovi su se spojili bez popuštanja i cimerica je trčala po sestru da mi da injekciju. Pola sata kasnije pukao mi je vodenjak pa su me poslali u pripremu. Oko pol devet utrpali su me u boks i zakopčali na ctg. Uru kasnije u boks su pustili i MM-a koji je sa mnom odradio noćnu smjenu - punih 8 sati. Naime, Miha se rodio tek u 05:17 ujutro. Sve skupa koji sat preko 20. Bolno, ne?

Drugi put: oko pola dva u noći osjetila sam prvi trud, ali sam zaključila da još mogu spavati. Tako je bilo i za drugi, pa treći dok nisam skopčala da je razmak nekih 13 minuta. Bili su slabi trudovi, ali trudovi. Onda sam se ushodala, javila na forum i vratila u krpe kao još malo spavati. Probudila sam se ujutro bez trudova razočarana do groba. Cijelo prije pode trudovi su bili slabašni i nepravilni - s razmacima od pol sata do sat, možda i duže. Popodne oko 5 smo ipak otišli u rodilište da me pregledaju jer sam prenijela tjedan dana. Imala sam tri jača truda u autu i još dva u onih 45 minuta koje sam provela posve sama na stolu prikopčana na ctg (koji je u međuvremenu crko pa nije niš ni zabilježio). Kad me doc pregledala oko 6 popodne bila sam otvorena 4 cm i premišljala se da me pošalje doma na još koji sat. Pa se otišla konzultirat s nekim drugim doc. Nije je bilo 15 min, a u međuvremenu je mene počelo rasturat. Onda me ipak ostavila. Obavili su pripremu i oko pol 8 me utrpali u onaj isti boks kao prvi puta. Ctg sam imala samo kratko. Tražila sam da mi puste unutra MM-a, ali je sestra ustvrdila da me još jednom doc treba pregledati i probušiti vodenjak. I izgubila se. Skvičala sam ko bolesni pas dok se nisu pojavili i obavili bušenje. 8 cm. Pa je MM dobio dozvolu za ulaz. Bio je u boksu samo 20-ak minuta jer je mali izišao van u 20 do 9. Na moje trudove, bez dripa i bilo kakve pomagačke kemije. Nisam se stigla ni umoriti pošeno. Ma super.  :Smile:

----------

